# Gästepass gegen Gästepass



## phill87 (17. Mai 2012)

Hi,

suche ebenfalls nen Gästekey.
Hab leider mein Diablo 3 noch nicht erhalten.

Würde aber meinen Gäste Key sobald ich mein Diablo 3 habe wieder zurückgeben. 

Grüße


----------

